# Fostering question..



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you ask an adoption fee to help offset the costs of fostering? Does the shelter require a fee from an adopter in the foster pays for the spay/shots? 

I know it gets expensive fast when it's an unaltered puppy who needs to be spayed, shots, items, all kinds. I've never officially fostered for a shelter, my fosters have all found their way to me VIA the streets or neighborhood people.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand your question. I don't foster for a shelter, I foster for a rescue, but it's not that different. I don't have any out of pocket costs when I foster unless I want to buy something specific for the dog like a new collar or toy. Any medical needs, the rescue comes and takes the dog to the vet and brings him back when done. Any other expense, if I want to buy something without waiting for the rescue, I have to get permission first or else I might not get reimbursed.

Some rescues will have the foster home buy everything they need and take care of the vet needs out of pocket and then submit the receipts for reimbursement.

I have never gotten paid in any way for fostering, but I'm not out anything either.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you're talking about fostering by yourself, without a rescue or shelter, I think it's entirely ethical to ask a fee to offset the costs of shots/neuter/heartworm/etc. 

If you're wanting to go through a shelter or rescue group you'll need to find out their specific policies. My rescue pays for medical expenses. Gas, food, and toys come out of my pocket but are tax-deductible.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If you are talking about personal fostering, yes, I require an adoption fee and it varies depending on the dog and what its medical needs were. But to date, I have never ever even come close to breaking even. And as for heartworm treatment or another major medical expense...you'll never get an adoption fee that's anywhere near high enough to cover that (at least not with what HW treatment costs here).

Even when I foster for an organization, I've always ended up spending my own money on one thing or another. Consider it a donation to the rescue....


----------

